# Error en LTSPICE



## juanmonsalve (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola.

Cuando intento simular cualquier circuito con un amplificador operacional en ltspice, aparece en pantalla el siguiente error.

xu1 n001 0 n003 opamp aol=100k gbw=10meg.

¿Cómo lo puedo solucionar?

o ¿qué estoy haciendo mal?

Muchas gracias


----------

